# My 10 gallon



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Why is the whitecloud so fat? the one on the top left.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

looks great!!! i don't know why your fish is fat, but what are you using as your backround? looks neat


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> looks great!!! i don't know why your fish is fat, but what are you using as your backround? looks neat


thnx...hahaha that's just the curtain behind the tank nothing special. Hey I still haven't forgotten about your sig just don't got time lately sorry for taking so long.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh haha well then, i admire your curtain  looks neat with the fish tank!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

To answer your question, it looks like a female that is full of eggs.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

hey thats a nice setup you have there, what is the plant you have in the far back of yoru tank, looks like there is just one of them. 
very nice, i might put a background on it. but everyone is different!


----------

